
Widespread collapse in the startup world - chmaynard
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2020/04/14/833577679/unicorn-riding-scooter-in-fatal-crash
======
bryanrasmussen
I sort of feel that the title needs some punctuation somewhere to not be
ridiculous.

~~~
chmaynard
OP here. I changed the title to better reflect the content.

